# General > General Guns & Ammo >  .22 Cal Pistol - Know a good one?

## GRIM2594

I am looking around for a good .22LR Pistol that uses the same round as my AR-7, Henry Survival Rifle. I have my eye on a Walther P22.

Does anyone have one and if so, what is your opinion on the weapon?

Also, if you suggest something else - Which .22LR pistol and why?

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I guess everyone here would probably vote for the Ruger single six 22 & 22mag 6 1/2 bbl stainless.

----------


## hunter63

I have a Walther PPK, bigger version of the P22.
Cool little shooter for a short barrel. 
For a .22 lr my preference/favorite is the Ruger Single six, both 22 lr and .22 mag cylinders.
Right behind is the Ruger MK III, or 45/22, (same as MkIII, but with .45 Springfield grip) auto loaders.
I guess it would depend on intended use, forgaging,(Single Six excels here), self defence (I consider a .22 lr a tad small as a self defense weapon), or ??????

----------


## sgtdraino

Ruger Single Six or Ruger Mark III.  :Smile:

----------


## GRIM2594

> I have a Walther PPK, bigger version of the P22.
> Cool little shooter for a short barrel. 
> For a .22 lr my preference/favorite is the Ruger Single six, both 22 lr and .22 mag cylinders.
> Right behind is the Ruger MK III, or 45/22, (same as MkIII, but with .45 Springfield grip) auto loaders.
> I guess it would depend on intended use, forgaging,(Single Six excels here), self defence (I consider a .22 lr a tad small as a self defense weapon), or ??????


Yes, it would be for self defense and a full time (legal by permit) carry side arm. I don't imagine anyone would want to be shot, and I do not believe it has anything to do with the caliber.  :Wink:  - This isn't the full purpose, but even a .22LR shot to each lung and one to the head will put most people down.

I believe it to be more of a deter if anything else because they won't know what my gun's caliber is... Even if they knew the gun, there are two versions of the P22 (at least they look the same). One is a .22 and the other a 9mm.

Most of the places I will be taking it are on long hikes through the woods. It isn't for defending against humans, but would also serve that purpose if need be.

I didn't really want to get into debate about the caliber because any pistol caliber that a pistol shoots, isn't going to do as much damage as a rifle caliber. That makes me want to pack something light, as every ounce counts when you have a lot of gear to pack.

----------


## GRIM2594

I see that both of you like the Ruger Single Six and Ruger Mark III?

What makes these two ideal to you?

----------


## SARKY

I have the p-22, the Sig mosquito, A ruger super singlr six , a MKII 5.5 bull barrel and a MKIII Hunter. Oh teah I also have an HK-4
For the money I would go for a Ruger, but if you are using it as a carry piece(concealed) I would recemmond the Sig over the P-22. The Sig just plain feels better in the hand and points better.

----------


## GRIM2594

> if you are using it as a carry piece(concealed)


In my state, we do not have to have it concealed. (not that this has anything to do with the topic, hehe)


I am going to look around for a few of these pistols you all have named. I am going to look for something used, around my area. I think I will also see if I can find a place around here that I can rent one, to take to the range and test out for myself.

SARKY, What do you dislike about the P22?

Thanks for your comments!

----------


## Rick

I would second (fourth?) the Ruger Single Six. Great all around weapon with an extra boost from the .22 mag.

----------


## Pal334

Oh boy, here we go  :Smile:  I am going to make popcorn

----------


## GRIM2594

> Oh boy, here we go  I am going to make popcorn


Haha, what is that suppose to mean?! :P

----------


## Rick

We've talked about .22 quite a bit in the past. There are a number of threads on the subject. But it's no problem. You asked and you have some answers.

----------


## hunter63

Some things to think about. 

We have an indoor shooting range nearby. Might check this out, near you.
Sadly you can't shoot rifles, but they do have a good pistol and bow range.

The cool part is that you can actually rent different hand guns and try them out.
Then it's just a matter of deciding what you want.

Quote by Grim
"Yes, it would be for self defense and a full time (legal by permit) carry side arm. I don't imagine anyone would want to be shot, and I do not believe it has anything to do with the caliber.  - This isn't the full purpose, but even a .22LR shot to each lung and one to the head will put most people down."
Quote
IMHO
I do have a problem with this reasoning, simply: 
If you intend to shoot some one, for what ever reason, it better be big enough to do the job as there is a good chance they will shoot back.

They will be pretty pizzed off, if for some reason, you don't get your 2 in the lungs and one in the head right off, with out getting your butte blown away.
Even the police deptments in a lot of places, have went from the 9mm to the .40 S&W as they are supposed to be able to stop drug crazed bad guys better.

If you pull a gun, be ready to use it along with all the consequences.

As far as the Ruger Single Six, it is an inexpensive, ruggedly built, very accurate, and has the option of the .22 mag (normally comes with it).

----------


## GRIM2594

> We've talked about .22 quite a bit in the past. There are a number of threads on the subject.


Ahh, well - I did a search for "P22" and there were no results... Which was my original question intent.

 Maybe I had something wrong selected. Sorry!

----------


## GRIM2594

> Even the police deptments in a lot of places, have went from the 9mm to the .40 S&W as they are supposed to be able to stop drug crazed bad guys better.


Yeah, I understand where you are coming from. However, I am not going out to look for a gun fight. I stated, previously, that most of my carry would be in the woods. (I don't get out much, and if I do that's where I go!)

Basically, what I am looking for is something light-weight and reliable. I feel that something is better than nothing, in any situation. I know that a higher caliber would certainly do a better job, but I also know that more weight means that I would likely not carry it. I could carry a .50 cal Desert Eagle, but the weight would kill me! :P

----------


## GRIM2594

I guess that I could also point out that we already have larger calibers in the house... Currently we have a few .22 rifles, 12-Guage shotgun, SKS rifle, and a 9MM pistol.

It isn't that I am not interested in higher caliber at all, it is simply that I am interested in a .22LR pistol.

----------


## hunter63

Grim, this it?
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...ed=0CB0Q9QEwBA

----------


## GRIM2594

> Grim, this it?


Yeah, that is the one I was looking at.

The reason I was interested in this weapon is because it is light-weight, compact, and fairly in-expensive (with ammo costs as well). However, I don't know anyone, in person, with this pistol. I figured that I would ask about it here!

I am looking at weight as a semi-large factor because, normally, on long hikes I will already be packing quite a bit of weight. I am really only concerned about the weapons reliability.

I have read/watched quite a lot of good reviews about the gun, but it is the bad reviews that I worry about. It seems to have some issues with reliability, usually from people who purchase it new (without breaking it in). Some people have reported the gun to jam, typically with the cheaper ammo.

----------


## Pal334

> Haha, what is that suppose to mean?! :P


Was just a tease. We all seem to have strong opinions on firearms, the subject does sometimes start a lively debate and exchange of ideas.

No offense intended

----------


## crashdive123

Guns scare me.  I don't own any. :Lol:

----------


## Stony

go with a Norinco copy of the Colt Woodsman.
reliable, good shooter, cheap, comes with 2 10 round clips.

----------


## SARKY

It's not so much that I dislike it as I like it the least of my .22 pistols. It is very small which would be a plus except the my hands are on the large size. It also doesn't feel as solid as the others. If you just want something to carry on your hip, I would go with the Rugers, in stainless, either the single six (gives you the option of shooting .22mags as well) or the MKIII (the hunter model with the fluted barrel is very well balanced and the fiber optic front sight is very quick on target)

----------


## sgtdraino

My cousin has a P22. Cute gun, but not the most robust thing in the world. It rusted up in his car, and he messed up the bluing getting the rust off. Now it seems to jam pretty regular.

I have to think a P22 would not be nearly as accurate as a Mk III or a Single Six, either.

----------


## hunter63

> go with a Norinco copy of the Colt Woodsman.
> reliable, good shooter, cheap, comes with 2 10 round clips.


This the one?

http://www.marstar.ca/gf-norinco/22-M-93.shtm

This is the company that builds them:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norinco

I'll stick with my Rugers.

----------


## Pal334

> This the one?
> 
> http://www.marstar.ca/gf-norinco/22-M-93.shtm
> 
> This is the company that builds them:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norinco
> 
> I'll stick with my Rugers.


I agree with you. Call me a nationalist, or ethnocentric. I will stay with American firearms and quality control over Chinese lack of ethics, quality control. Not to say that certain of Norincos products maybe good, just that their  (the countries industry) has an abysmal track record. I would never use a product that I would potentially  use to protect myself  made by someone or and industry that I did not have at least some trust in. You would have to ask yourself, is the money I save worth the chance?

----------


## Icemancometh

Ruger MK512

----------


## AKS

I like my P22. It has worked well for me so far(puts good holes in paper and in rabbits).  Accuracy is ok but some times it does not fully eject cheap/low power ammo and jams up.

----------


## rebel

I've got one that was made in Germany and paid $225.  It was cheap and was the most similar to the h/k usp compact .40 that I could find.   I got the p22 for practice.  The Ruger and Sig are better if your looking for the best .22.  

The p22 likes remington.  One miss-fire and no jams to date.  

The p22 and a fobus holster makes a light set-up.

----------


## lucznik

The Walther P22 is a fine little gun.  My dad owns one that he carries around in his front pocket (in a pocket holster) all the time.  

I too had one for awhile, but found that I liked my 2" S&W m34-1 better. My brother now has that little Walther and he really liked it a lot.

Although not a competition-class gun by any means, the P22 is plenty accurate enough for small game hunting chores.  Hitting a soda pop can at 30 or so yards is no problem at all.  It is also quite reliable - as long at it is kept clean. My dad did have a little trouble with one of his magazines that wouldn't feed reliably, but a few strokes of a file fixed that problem right up.

There are lots of 22s that are classier, exhibit better it and finish, and are more accurate.  They also almost always are bigger, heavier, and cost more.

----------


## Swamprat1958

.22lr handguns definitely follow the old adage you get what you pay for.  The Rugers mentioned are excellent weapons as are the Browning Buckmarks.  You might want to consider a Smith & Wesson M-17, which is my preference.  If costs more than the ones mentioned above but has exceptional accuracy and can be passed down to your great-great grandkids.

----------


## hunter63

> .22lr handguns definitely follow the old adage you get what you pay for.  The Rugers mentioned are excellent weapons as are the Browning Buckmarks.  You might want to consider a Smith & Wesson M-17, which is my preference.  If costs more than the ones mentioned above but has exceptional accuracy and can be passed down to your great-great grandkids.


I have to agree about accuracy, they are boring to shoot, all the bullets actually hit what you shoot at.
I Like my Smiths also.

----------


## Old GI

Ruger Single Six in stainless and 6 1/2 inch barrel with both cylinders :Blushing: .  Oh wait, that's mine.

----------


## karlsmith

> Guns scare me.  I don't own any.


if the gun scares you, you must be faced to the gun not the holder  :Big Grin: 
don't be scared, use it only for self-defense  :Smile: 

Lemat revolver ( my dad had one  :Smile:  )

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
image is from the web

----------


## gryffynklm

Greetings Karl, nice pic, Why don't you revolve over to the intro section tell us about yourself. It gives us a chance to welcome you and helps us answer any questions you may ask in the future.  The link below is a suggested intro thing share what you want.  

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813

----------


## aflineman

I liked my Sig Mosquito. I was offered much more than I paid for it, plus a trade for something I had wanted, so down the road it went.
That said, if I were to carry one for self defense, the Sig would be it. One caveat, shoot it with as many types of ammo as you can, and find the one which is the most reliable for the spring combination which you choose for the pistol. It was about the most finicky firearm that I have ever owned. Once I found a good combination (and stick with it), the pistol was one of the most accurate ones I have ever owned. Many grouse fell to that little pistol.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

If this is a voting thing...I like the Ruger Single Six (it is the older one and no, I didn't send it back for the extra screw), and the Ruger semi-auto Mark 1,2, or 3. 

That little semi-auto has had a lot of ammunition put through it, and just recently needed the extractor tightened. My thumbs suffer from loading the Ruger magazines...maybe I should man-up. 

The single six really does shoot like a rifle, and I have had it since 1970. The extracting of the spent cases is a little clumsy, since the cylinder doesn't swing out or anything fancy. Single push rod.

----------


## Rick

Extra screw? Shoot, I have lot's of them. At least one from anything I've ever taken apart. Generally, a lot more.

----------


## crashdive123

The loose one doesn't count.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Yes, I have a screw loose, too, but that is a different story and I know how we hate to get off topic in these threads....ahem...right..

----------


## crashdive123

I was talking about Rick's, but if you say so.  And no, we never get off topic around here.  Sometimes we just have trouble figuring out what the topic is.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Who the heck started talking about the tropics? :Innocent:

----------


## tsitenha

I am particularly fond of S&W J frames in .22lr.
34/22, or the newer 63

----------


## aflineman

I just got back from the funstore and they had a S&W 317 in there. Light and felt very good in the hand. The price though was way high though. Over $600. Not anytime soon for me, but it did catch my eye and felt really nice.

----------


## lennyjonn

I have a P-22 and several Ruger M-II's. My carry piece is the P-22. If I were in a survival situation and had to supplement my food off the land then the Ruger is the way to go. Much more accurate, for potting rabbits or birds. 'sides in a survival situation you want every shot to count. I've had a Ruger since the mid-80's. It's never let me down. I also have an Armalite .22 takedown, plasticstock with barrel,reciever, and mag inserted in the butt. Had that since early 70's. Good for backpacking and the peep sight is accurate, but all in all give me the Ruger.

----------


## crashdive123

Hey there lennyjonn.  How about shooting your way on over to the Introdcution section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## hunter63

FYI
Friend of mine just bought one of these, picked it up yesterday.

I know we beat the .22 preferences to death awhile back, but I got a chance to see it, so did a little research on it.

http://www.heritagemfg.com/site/inde...95E22AF7463F1E

Sort of a poor man's Ruger single six, with both cylinders, about $150 bucks, on sale.
Local toy store got 6 in, were gone in a day.
Made in USA, but does have an aluminum frame, from what I can gather.

Nice looking, but I really don't like all the writing on the barrel, could have shorten it up with "RTFM" and been done with it.

----------


## Rick

Boy, the price sure is right. I don't know about the quality, though.

----------


## Old GI

Looks like decent leather, too.  I've been looking at western style holsters with belt for my Single-Six.  When she sa.....When I decide to get one, I will. :Blushing:

----------


## Aurelius95

> As far as the Ruger Single Six, it is an inexpensive, ruggedly built, very accurate, and has the option of the .22 mag (normally comes with it).


What's the difference between .22LR and .22 Mag?

----------


## sgtdraino

.22 WMR (aka .22 Magnum) is a .22 round with considerably more powder behind it, giving it more hitting power, more range, and flatter trajectory. It is also quite a bit more expensive that regular .22 LR (long rifle). .22 LR and .22 WMR are normally not interchangeable in a single firearm (the casing is different sizes), but the Ruger Single Six is able to fire both, by switching between 2 different cylinders.

----------


## Aurelius95

> .22 WMR (aka .22 Magnum) is a .22 round with considerably more powder behind it, giving it more hitting power, more range, and flatter trajectory. It is also quite a bit more expensive that regular .22 LR (long rifle). .22 LR and .22 WMR are normally not interchangeable in a single firearm (the casing is different sizes), but the Ruger Single Six is able to fire both, by switching between 2 different cylinders.


So you can switch out the cylinder, and shoot 6 of the Magnum.  On the Single Six, does it usually come with both cylinders, or (most likely) just one?

Thanks for the information!

----------


## randyt

i'm odd man out again. i carry a stevens tip up.

----------


## Rick

You can purchase the Single Six with both cylinders.

----------


## hunter63

Most Ruger Single Six's I have seen came with both cylinders, as do the Heritage Arms.
If you find a Ruger SS with out, I'm sure you can get one from Ruger.

----------


## Old GI

I got both cylinders for my Single Six when purchased new.  I have seen many used with only one; probably lost the other along the way.

----------


## sgtdraino

> Most Ruger Single Six's I have seen came with both cylinders, as do the Heritage Arms.
> If you find a Ruger SS with out, I'm sure you can get one from Ruger.


That is actually not true. Early Single Sixes can only fire .22lr, and only come with one cylinder. According to Ruger, .22 mag should not be fired in these earlier guns. I have one, I inherited it from my grandfather.

----------


## pete lynch

I'd have to throw in with the MarkII/III crowd. Nice, accurate and dependable.

----------


## Rick

I don't know what you call early but I bought my around 1975 with both cylinders.

----------


## Old GI

> I don't know what you call early but I bought my around 1975 with both cylinders.


Me too!  Me too. :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

> That is actually not true. Early Single Sixes can only fire .22lr, and only come with one cylinder. According to Ruger, .22 mag should not be fired in these earlier guns. I have one, I inherited it from my grandfather.


Actually, I'd say it was true when Hunter63 said:  


> *Most* Ruger Single Six's *I have seen* came with both cylinders

----------


## Ken

Good .22 pistols?

For plinking, the Walther P22:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

For concealment, the Beretta Minx:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## GRIM2594

"coughs" Yeah, I actually decided to go with the Glock 22 (.40 caliber), in OD Green.  :Wink: 

Maybe I will pick up a couple .22's one day and get my wife shooting. The information which you all provided will deeply aid in the process.

----------


## kyratshooter

Now that's just not right!

Some of these guys used up their last brain cell trying to convince you their .22 was top dog!

4 pages of advice and a year and a half of anticipation, my word!!!

At least one guy is still looking for the extra cylinder for his Ruger SS (Not to metion the lost Baretta).

Truthfully, I think you made a wise decision.  If this was going to be a carry gun you needed more than a .22 in this day and age.  I would hate to see you try to face down one of those East TN meth heads, that does not care if you shoot him or not, with a .22 pistol.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> Now that's just not right!
> 
> Some of these guys used up their last brain cell trying to convince you their .22 was top dog!
> 
> 4 pages of advice and a year and a half of anticipation, my word!!!
> 
> At least one guy is still looking for the extra cylinder for his Ruger SS (Not to metion the lost Baretta).
> 
> Truthfully, I think you made a wise decision.  If this was going to be a carry gun you needed more than a .22 in this day and age.  I would hate to see you try to face down one of those East TN meth heads, that does not care if you shoot him or not, with a .22 pistol.



WRONG! I have both cylinders for the Ruger, only the Beretta is AWOL. :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

Coot, I'm beginning to be of a mind that one of those boys has inadvertently paid too much attention to that Beretta and the dang firearm followed them home. Next time you're at their house I'd sprinkle some bullets on the ground and see if that pesky Beretta comes out to snatch 'em.

----------


## GRIM2594

> Now that's just not right!
> 
> Some of these guys used up their last brain cell trying to convince you their .22 was top dog!
> 
> 4 pages of advice and a year and a half of anticipation, my word!!!


LOL! I forget that I am a member of every forum I am a member of, sorry! My memory isn't the greatest.

The major reason I decided to go with the .40 cal instead of the .22, is because I listened to the posts here on the site. All of you posted good responses and I had a lot to think about. I purchased the gun a few months ago and it has become my EDC, I haven't left the house without it; and don't plan on it either!

I only intended to purchase the firearm for carry during my hikes, and that requires a permit for the national forests here. While taking my class for the permit, there was a police officer there. He made some very good points about carry, and how it should be EDC; not just an every now and then thing. So, as I said before, I never leave the house without it; he was very influential on the topic.

----------


## kyratshooter

It may seem and odd reinforcement point, but the only times a firearm would have done me any good I have not had one available.  

I surley believe that the first time I leave my carry gun at the house will be the time i need it.

Therefore, each vehicle has a resident backup shooter.  Who knows, I may be glad for it some day.  Hope not.

----------


## Mischief

Ruger Single Six (6 1/2") w Hogue grips and Williams fire sights.

Mischief

----------


## Rick

> each vehicle has a resident backup shooter.


Designated driver.....designated shooter. Has some merit.

----------


## BUSH

I like the Ruger .22/.22mag combo. The advantage to a wheel gun with a auto loader, if you have a misfire with your AR-7  you can use the round in your revolver and still fire the round.  No waste of ammo.

----------


## drz400

i have a walther p22 with 22,000 round threw it no problems  and i have a kimber 45 that malfunctions after 100 rounds

----------


## klkak

> *I am looking around for a good .22LR Pistol that uses the same round as my AR-7, Henry Survival Rifle.* I have my eye on a Walther P22.
> 
> Does anyone have one and if so, what is your opinion on the weapon?
> 
> Also, if you suggest something else - Which .22LR pistol and why?


Oh my freak'n gosh! you mean to say that someone makes a .22lr pistol that shoots the same rounds as the AR-7 Henry Survival Rifle?

Someone please help me I think my brain is going to explode!!!

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I would say a 22/45 MK II 4" bull barrel. This is a 10 shot, adjustable sight, polymer lower frame. The grip is angled like a .45 1911 A1. The Mk III the grips can be changed and can utilize various 1911 Grips. The Mk II (the one I like) is simple, highly accurate, the magazines are lower cost than the MK III 22/45. You can often find them in the case with two mags for $200. The Walther & the Sig both require lots of baby talk and soothing pats on their receivers to get to work with USA lower cost ammo ($1.99 rem, peters, winchester, federal). Almost anything will work with the more expensive ammo like Stingers, Mini Mags, Yellow Jackets etc... but those are also $6-$8 a box. 

If you like revolvers, stay with older C&R guns, simply because they are built better. For the longest time I used an H&R 922 revolver made in the early 50's. Now that I have the 22/45, I am trading the H&R away. You can find decent C&R guns at many of the gun forum sales/buy/trade sections. If you do auctions, plan to pay a premium on dang near anything you choose. calgun.net tend to have some really good deals in their selling section. If you buy from a shop, ask for your NRA discount if you are a member, if not, join and get the cash benefits. Even if you do not have a C&R license, buy the older guns to get the quality in both semi auto and revolvers. 

If you insist on New, then Ruger, S&W and Taurus make good revolvers, Ruger, S&W, Browning and some very selective foreign models are good for semi-auto too. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## hunter63

> Oh my freak'n gosh! you mean to say that someone makes a .22lr pistol that shoots the same rounds as the AR-7 Henry Survival Rifle?
> 
> Someone please help me I think my brain is going to explode!!!



LOL, LOL, OMG, Who would have thunk it??????
Next thing you know they will have a center fire survival rifle.

----------


## Old GI

> I guess everyone here would probably vote for the Ruger single six 22 & 22mag 6 1/2 bbl stainless.


Hey ole coot, I think I agreed with you on this one some time ago.  But, that's my choice for all the reasons.

----------


## Rick

Hey DRZ400, why not throw some rounds at our Introductions section and tell us about yourself. Use our handy Introduction Template and you won't have any malfunctions at all!

----------


## MidWestMat

I am partial to my Heritage Arms revolver for farm carry.  It has two cylinders .22lr and .22 mag, it is a well made and low priced firearm with which I have never had a problem.  And, that is where all my semiauto misfires go to be recycled.   :Wink: 

For town carry my Beretta Bobcat.  I ascribe to the saying "Better a .22 in the pocket than a .45 in the drawer".  It is handy enough that I ALWAYS carry it in a pocket holster, every season, every time.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

The Heritage revolvers are very good quality, they have both alloy and steel framed and one model even brass framed. The dual cylinder models are very nice. They are assembled here in the USA but the parts are from Italy and Germany. I have only had to gunsmith one before and that was due to a broken mainspring that the owner installed incorrectly. The fit and finish is as good as the Ruger Single Six or the Bearcats in my humble opinion and if you like SA only revolvers. If you look on gunbroker or auction arms, you will find a lot of them for sale, new and used. There is one model now that is even .17hmr (.22mag casing) and a dual cylinder of .17 mach2 (.22lr casing) (I am not a huge fan of the .17's though), much better off with the .22lr/.22mag.

----------


## GLOCKMASTER

Since this thread was revived I'll chime in.

For training costs and to teach my twelve year old daughter how to shoot a pistol I was in the market for a nice .22 pistol a couple of years ago.  I looked around and was never satisfied with the dedicated .22 pistols that were on the market as I really wanted something that replicated a good carry pistol. I started hearing a lot about the Advantage Arms conversion kits for Glocks and since I own a few Glocks I thought this might be the best option.  I did some more research, realized I had finally found what I was looking for and after ordering it from Top Gun Supplythe wait begin.  The conversion kit I ordered was for a Glock 19 and I will say this kit has been flawless from day one.  The kit comes with one magazine and I ordered three more from the factory.  The kids and I enjoy shooting it and a threaded barrel will be on the way very soon.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, but its a Glock!

How does that translate to practice with a real carry gun?

----------


## klkak

With a very few exceptions all the LEO's in Alaska carry Glock's. I have a Glock 23 that is my "going to town/nightstand" gun.

A Glock is like a high quality revolver, If it's loaded and you pull the trigger it will always go bang!

You may notice that all the finish is rubbed off the side of the slide.

I have several more of the 13rd magazines. They are loaded with 180gr. Hydra-shocks or SXT's

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## GLOCKMASTER

> Yea, but its a Glock!
> 
> How does that translate to practice with a real carry gun?


The upper on the G19, which is my primary carry pistol, is replaced with the conversion kit which has the same dimensions as the original G19 upper. This allows me to use the same holster setups on the range that I use for concealed carry.  This allows me to practice my grip, the draw, presentation and magazine changes from my concealed carry setups while using the conversion kit. Also with this conversion kit setup combined with my S&W AR15-22 allows me to practice pistol transition drills. So in the long run this type practice is a lot easier on the wallet.

----------


## EdD270

I have the Ruger Single Six with interchangable cylinders and also an old model MarkI ruger semi-auto bull barrel. I like the Single Six changable cylinders for the versatility of the .22 and .22 Mag choice. The Ruger semi-auto gets my first choice though as it's as accurate as my 10/22 rifle out to 50 yards.
Taurus makes a very nice .22 revolver with a 9 shot cylinder, a good gun and not very expensive, either.

----------


## Mischief

Ruger single six,

----------


## LowKey

Smith 41?
Very very nice accuracy. Kinda finicky on ammo.
Or is this thread still about a carry piece. Besides being a big hunk of metal, they can have a tendency to jam...

Is any thug you might meet in a life threatening situation going to be suitably put off looking down the barrel of your .22? Better hope he isn't holding a bigger piece or a badder attitude.

----------

